# Anyone take LOFEPRAMINE??



## KellyB23 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi, would love to hear from anyone who takes this med. Doc wants to stop Prozac and switch to Lofepramine. Kelly x


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is one of the tricyclics, a newer one, that is supposed to be a bit like desipramine sort of thing, which does work pretty well for a lot of IBS patients.It is supposed to have fewer anticholinergic side effects (up the blood pressure sort of things).K.


----------



## KellyB23 (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks Kath, i had such a bad time in the first week of taking the prozac i am a little worried about starting the Lofepramine. Hopefully someone will be able to share a personal experience with me. I'm seriously considering not changing. Kelly x


----------

